# HAPPY B~DAY ASCOTT



## N2TORTS (Aug 17, 2012)

Well Kiddo ...... another year bites the dust ...v^v^

" HAPPY BIRTHDAY"​






JD~:shy:​


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2012)

Cute picture!




*Happy Birthday!!!!*​
I hope you have an awesome birthday filled with surprises, laughter, and lots of love. Then may the coming rest of your life, be filled constantly with more of the same.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday stranger! Hope all is well


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2012)

Have a great day, Angela!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2012)

So whatcha doing to celebrate this special day?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2012)

Special day and a special member!


----------



## harris (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## DeanS (Aug 17, 2012)

CRIKEY! There's a real rippah for ya! Always use extreme caution when approaching the female of the species on the acknowledgment of her parturition...they can be quite hostile during said event...or a rare phenomenon can occur where they deny it altogether or even consider themselves the same age they've been for decades...usually 29. So, we'll give her a respectable berth as we pass through her territory!

Happy Birthday Angela...You're the BEST!


----------



## Creedence (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy 29th! You are amazing!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 17, 2012)

DeanS said:


> CRIKEY! There's a real rippah for ya! Always use extreme caution when approaching the female of the species on the acknowledgment of her parturition...they can be quite hostile during said event...or a rare phenomenon can occur where they deny it altogether or even consider themselves the same age they've been for decades...usually 29. So, we'll give her a respectable berth as we pass through her territory!
> 
> Happy Birthday Angela...You're the BEST!







lynnedit said:


> Happy 29th! You are amazing!



See? What'd I say?!?!?


----------



## bigred (Aug 17, 2012)

HAPPY 29TH BIRTHDAY AND ALL ALONG I THOUGHT YOU WERE 30. SO I GUESS AN APOLOGY IS IN ORDER


----------



## DeanS (Aug 17, 2012)

bigred said:


> HAPPY 29TH BIRTHDAY AND ALL ALONG I THOUGHT YOU WERE 30. SO I GUESS AN APOLOGY IS IN ORDER



Again! See? It's contagious, I tell you!


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 17, 2012)

Have a wonderful happy BIRTHDAY!!!! ~C


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2012)

LMAO!!!! You all rock solid!!! What a wonderful thread of warm wishes to stumble on....thank you and yes 29 is a great settling point....very funny it is such an iconic female stomping ground...

Well, I have not been in the Forum as much for the last week or so and gosh I miss you guys....your warm birthday wishes are the warm yummy chocolate topping to the great dessert I got today...I GOT A JOB!!!!!!! So, you all have added to the wonderful birthday today.....THANK YOU ALL  

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the tort pic..that tort wears the loose skin and wrinkles much better than I ever will....lol....adorable and kissable for sure...


----------



## pam (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CONGRATS ON THE NEW JOB


----------



## tortadise (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy 29th birthday!


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela!!! Hope you have a great birthday weekend!


----------



## terryo (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela! Hope you had a wonderful day. And...congrats on the new job.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2012)

So details on the new job.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela!!! Hope you have a wonderful one... Am i reading right 29? Wow so young, i feel like such a old granny fart bag LOL!!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Anniversary of the Day you were born~ Hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela!! You have the same birthday that my brother did. He passed away just this May. August 17 is a very special day for me too. Hope you have a lot of fun and do everything you want to celebrate.


----------



## Tony the tank (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela.....


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm sick to my tummy that I missed this thread yesterday. I need a laptop badly! I hope u had the best day ever Angela! I really miss our talks..  I think (unless I dreamed this) that I sent u a message a couple days ago. So HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY my good friend! Xoxoxoxo!!!


----------



## harris (Aug 17, 2012)

Outstanding! If you put HALF the energy you do helping people on this forum you will totally kick butt with this job. No idea what you're doing but you will rock!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy B'day to you, and congrats on the new job. Work is hard to find lately so you are congratulated...
What kind of work, if you don't mind me asking???


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2012)

> So details on the new job.



Full Time
Service Rep (courier)
Company vehicle (allow for personal use as well, which is way cool)

It is silly, but when I was a wee las  I use to think it was awesome when I would see the fed ex or ups drivers....I use to think how cool it would be to drive all day (I am a person who LOVES to drive, sometimes for no darn reason--don't like being in one spot too long) to work to beat a schedule, to be able to listen all day to my fav tunes and such and get paid a fair salary....so I decided when I ran across the ad to go for it...

I am at a place in my life (somewhere between 29 and 45 ) that I have done the cut throat type work and earned some great money but that came at trade off of time with my son when he was really little...luckily I realized that was evolving before it was too late...and I have worked to bring down my over all living expenses so I can do this and have fun at the same time....blessing I tell ya  Now I have to keep myself contained because the start date is not until Sept 10....excited and tapping toe time....thanks all....



> I really miss our talks.. I think (unless I dreamed this) that I sent u a message a couple days ago.



Ah Chris, I did not get a message a couple of days ago....you big dreamer you....lol. I just figured you were doing your adjusting with the move and stuff, I figured when you get a bit more settled we would talk more again 



> Outstanding! If you put HALF the energy you do helping people on this forum you will totally kick butt with this job. No idea what you're doing but you will rock!



Harris, thank you for the kind words too....(lol)



> He passed away just this May. August 17 is a very special day for me too.



Oh my, I am so sorry for your heavy loss...

Thanks again guys


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy birthday 
I wish you lots of happiness and success in all your projects.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 18, 2012)

*29 AGAIN??? Have a Happy one!* ​


----------

